

Feedback Requested: Superlatives, a Facebook App - How can we make this better? - gambeht
http://www.esgut.com
Who's Most Likely To Burn in Hell? Get Arrested for Streaking? We'd like your opinion on how Superlatives could be a better app and any other suggestions you may have. Thanks guys. 
======
shawndrost
some misc stuff...

-Implement network-based functionality right now ("your networks", or actually "within <your network name>", should be one of the tabs at the top, between "your friends" and "across facebook")

-One of the links from the profile page, 'burn in hell' is broken (leads to <http://apps.facebook.com/Superlative/>) 

-Your icons are both important and problematic. I think it's a good idea to have icons for each superlative, especially if they are as sweet as the "badass for life" one. However, but some of them are bad -- the "streaking" one looks like a turtle. I would say concentrate on fewer suggested superlatives with better icons. Make icons for very popular user-generated superlatives (should you be so lucky as to have that many users). Don't suggest any superlatives unless you have a icon for them (no more orange stars). 

-Similarly, some of your suggested superlatives are (imho) lame (I'm looking at you, "Most Likely To Think Music is the Most Beautiful Thing in the World"). Grab some friends and ask them to pick the x superlatives that they would use most on the list. I actually think this is really important -- I think your target audience is under 22 and will bolt at the first sign of lameness. 

-The "Make me the happiest person ever" superlative goes contrary to the aim of your app, afaict. It sounds explicitly designed for lovebirds, and each nomination will get exactly one vote. Ditch it. Nobody will install your app to make the equivalent of a wall post. 

gl! (edit: formatting.)

~~~
gambeht
Shawn, thanks for your detailed feedback, we believe you're dead on about the
points you discussed. We're making changes now. Thanks again - Jamal.

------
waleedka
Funny idea. I think it could catch on with the younger generation. For me
,personally, I wouldn't dare put this on my profile :) But I guess I'm not
your target user.

